# Got You



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

We have had a wild cat living in the area since we have been here .... a big black and white Tom , a lovely cat , but full of ticks and of course causing havoc with my crew because he isnt neuterd and for all I know the carrier of this bug im having a problem with.

Every night he sneaks into the kitchen through the cat flap for supper ... tonight we were waiting ... we confined all our cats put food on the counter and waited ... clang clang clang ...... hubs tippytoed out of the front door to the back door and shut the flap ....

after some marathon athletics on our part we got him into the spare room where he can get some weight on him and settle down a bit just in time for a trip to the vet next week. he can be dewormed , de everything and most of deknackered ... his loving days are over ..poor boy ..... he is really pretty tho.

So now he has a bowl full of lucky pet , some IAMS clean water and a bed ..


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm picturing the athletics, Carol!  It's pretty hard to catch a cat that doesn't want to be caught! 

We had a "cat burglar" too! We named him Bandit. He came and went, but he was the sweetest cat. I took him to get neutered, and the vet diagnosed him with feline leukemia.  We isolated him until a young couple in the neighborhood adopted him. They kept him in, of course, but they took him for walks in their yard on a leash. He was their special baby, and had three good years. When he got ill, he went very quickly, poor boy. Their hearts were broken. But no cat was ever spoiled like Bandit (or Fred, as they named him).


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay!  :thumb Congrats on another successful rescue. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

And he will thank you and be much happier for it!! Awesome work!! :thumb


----------

